
Practical Micropayments for Digital Art - aston
http://ayesimo.com/micropayments-for-art/
======
oddevan
I think this is happening already. See RSS sponsorships and tasteful The Deck
ads on sites like [http://daringfireball.net/](http://daringfireball.net/) and
[http://shawnblanc.net/](http://shawnblanc.net/) . Also, it's hard to ignore
[http://projectwonderful.com/](http://projectwonderful.com/) if you've been to
a webcomic lately.

